# red inestable eth0 y eth1

## porfiao

Hola a todos, tengo gentoo 2006 con kernel 2.6.19 y tengo el siguiente problema. tengo eth0 conectada al router ( WAN) y eth1 a la LAN. eth0 funciona correctamente ( de hecho entro por ssh por la wan ). pero eth1 no funciona, le hago un ping de un pc de misma lan y de 4 ping devuelve 3 respuesta y 1 perdida ( como si sacaran el cable y lo pusieran de nuevo) revise los archivos de configuración los enlaces simbólicos, el soporte del kernel para el hadware, etc. y aparentemente esta todo bien. ¿alguna idea de que puede ser?

----------

## Noss

La verdad que no me ha quedado claro lo que quieres decir, tienes dos tarjetas de red conectadas a un mismo router?. Bueno yo tengo la de mi portátil una tarjeta normal y una wireless, y si no puedo tener activa las dos a la vez o no funcionan, has de desactivar la que no uses. ifconfig eth0 down... por ejemplo...

prueba tirándola abajo a ver si responde bien al ping...

un saludo

----------

## porfiao

 *Noss wrote:*   

> La verdad que no me ha quedado claro lo que quieres decir, tienes dos tarjetas de red conectadas a un mismo router?. Bueno yo tengo la de mi portátil una tarjeta normal y una wireless, y si no puedo tener activa las dos a la vez o no funcionan, has de desactivar la que no uses. ifconfig eth0 down... por ejemplo...
> 
> prueba tirándola abajo a ver si responde bien al ping...
> 
> un saludo

 

--> eth0 conectada al router

--> eth1 a la lan

lo que quiero es configurar mi PC gentoo como router y firewall pero primero tengo que  hacer funcionar las 2 tarjetas al mismo tiempo.. hace unos meses a tras  estaba funcionando correctamente, pero después de unas pruebas que hice con el kernel nunca volvió a funcionar bien.. ahora no funciona. le saque unas opciones del kernel y ahora no funciona eth1 y eth0 sigue funcionando correctamente.. me da la impresión que el kernel no tiene soporte para redes lan. ¿como puedo saber que opciones tiquear en el kernel para que tenga soporte para una lan?

desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> pero eth1 no funciona, le hago un ping de un pc de misma lan y de 4 ping devuelve 3 respuesta y 1 perdida 

 

Si algunos de los ping los devuelve, eth1 funciona, revisa cables, switchs, reemplaza tu eth1 por otra. (En ese orden)

 *Quote:*   

> me da la impresión que el kernel no tiene soporte para redes lan

 

No hay mucho que tocar en el kernel en ese sentido. O funciona en red o no. No hay como darle soporte para wan o lan al kernel, cualquiera de las dos al fin y al cabo no deja de ser una red. Mas grande o mas chica pero una red al fin.

Saludos!

----------

## porfiao

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pero eth1 no funciona, le hago un ping de un pc de misma lan y de 4 ping devuelve 3 respuesta y 1 perdida  
> 
> Si algunos de los ping los devuelve, eth1 funciona, revisa cables, switchs, reemplaza tu eth1 por otra. (En ese orden)
> 
>  *Quote:*   me da la impresión que el kernel no tiene soporte para redes lan 
> ...

 

 lo estraño es lo siguiente: hoy en la mañana el ping era inestable... despues recompile el kernel desabilitantando entre otras cosas las popciones de ppp y IPSec. y ahora simplemente no hay ping. lo del cable y el swith ya lo intente y el problema persiste. ahora algo mas extraño aun es que al hacer ping desde gentoo a mi pc el ping es estable pero desde mi pc al gentoo inestable como si existiera alguna especie de bloqueo..

entonces esto esta bien?

 [*] Network packet debugging                                                                      

                             <*> Packet socket                                                                                 

                              [*]   Packet socket: mmapped IO                                                               

                              <*> Unix domain sockets                                                                         

                             < > PF_KEY sockets                                                                               

                              [*] TCP/IP networking                                                                          

                              [ ]   IP: multicasting                                                                         

                              [ ]   IP: advanced router                                                                          

                              [ ]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration                                                          

                              < >   IP: tunneling                                                                              

                              < >   IP: GRE tunnels over IP                                                                     

                              [ ]   IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                  

                              [ ]   IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default)                                        

                              < >   IP: AH transformation                                                                        

                              < >   IP: ESP transformation                                                                   

                              < >   IP: IPComp transformation                                                                   

                                < >   IP: IPsec transport mode                                                                  

                                < >   IP: IPsec tunnel mode                                                                     

                                < >   IP: IPsec BEET mode                                                                        

                                < >   INET: socket monitoring interface                                                         

                                [ ]   TCP: advanced congestion control  --->                                                      

                               < >   The IPv6 protocol                                                                           

                                [ ] Security Marking                                                                                 

                             [ ] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)  --->

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  [ ] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) --->

 

Esta opcion la tienes que seleccionar y dentro de ella seleccionar nat y masquerade, a fin de que una tarjeta de salida a internet a la otra, ambas tarjetas deberan pertenecer a diferentes redes.

En esa direccion se habla de nat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559700.html

Suerte.

----------

## porfiao

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    [ ] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) ---> 
> 
> Esta opcion la tienes que seleccionar y dentro de ella seleccionar nat y masquerade, a fin de que una tarjeta de salida a internet a la otra, ambas tarjetas deberan pertenecer a diferentes redes.
> 
> En esa direccion se habla de nat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559700.html
> ...

 

bueno... muchas gracias por tus conocimientos.. otra pregunta. como puedo hacer para configurar un núcleo por defecto..

me explico cuando partes con la instalación desde un livecd, este trae un kernel con una configuración predeterminada. la pregunta es como puedo conseguir dejar mi nucleo con esa configuración. y como tengo que hacerlo.. tengo estas dudas:

1).- actualmente cuando recompilo mi kernel hago lo siguiente

      a).- cd /usr/src/linux

      b).- make menuconfig

      c).- configuro lo que quiero

      d).- guardo los cambios

      e).- make && make modules_install

      f).- cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 

      g).- reboot

2).- Se que puedo bajar otro kernel.. pero donde lo dejo.. cuando hago emerge gentoo-sources y este crea un directorio en /usr/src/linux-kernel-2.6.19-r5 como es logico entro a ese directorio y ejecuto los mismos pasos nombrados en el punto 1).- pero me muestra un kernel con la misma configuración... entonces no se que mas hacer.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 

 

Despues de hacer eso supongo que añadiras ese kernel a /boot/grub/menu.lst para arrancar con él.

 *Quote:*   

>  Se que puedo bajar otro kernel.. pero donde lo dejo.. cuando hago emerge gentoo-sources y este crea un directorio en /usr/src/linux-kernel-2.6.19-r5 como es logico entro a ese directorio y ejecuto los mismos pasos nombrados en el punto 1).- pero me muestra un kernel con la misma configuración... entonces no se que mas hacer.

 

Al emerger gentoo-sources el kernel que se instale se queda en /usr/src/kernel_nuevo_version_nueva, si lo quieres compilar, cd /usr/src-->rm -rf linux seguido de ln -sf kernel_nuevo_version_nueva linux seguido de cd linux-->make menuconfig-->make&&make modules_install-->cp bzImage /boot/kernel_nuevo_version_nueva-->añadir la nueva entrada a /boot/grub/menu.lst(si no existe menu.lst, te aconsejo que crees el enlace cd /boot/grub ln -sf grub.conf menu.lst)

Asi lo hago desde hace mucho tiempo y salvo errores mios generalmente siempre funciona.

----------

## porfiao

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5  
> 
> Despues de hacer eso supongo que añadiras ese kernel a /boot/grub/menu.lst para arrancar con él.
> 
>  *Quote:*    Se que puedo bajar otro kernel.. pero donde lo dejo.. cuando hago emerge gentoo-sources y este crea un directorio en /usr/src/linux-kernel-2.6.19-r5 como es logico entro a ese directorio y ejecuto los mismos pasos nombrados en el punto 1).- pero me muestra un kernel con la misma configuración... entonces no se que mas hacer. 
> ...

 

bueno creo que supone mal.. ya que no hago ese paso, debido a que /boot/grub --> no existe ( la carpeta grub) de hecho para poder ver la configuración de grub tengo que montar /dev/sdc1 en alguna parte y verla....

disculpando la ignorancia que función cumple menu.lst ( yo edito grub.conf) es lo mismo o no..

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> disculpando la ignorancia que función cumple menu.lst ( yo edito grub.conf) es lo mismo o no..

 

Realmente lo unico que se es que no pasa nada por tenerlo hecho ya que con algunas distros es indispensable, en otras no existe grub.conf, solo menu.lst, en vista de ello tiro por el camino de enmedio.

En cuanto a lo que me dices de que te saltas ese paso (añadir la entrada a grub.conf) supongo que de alguna manera haras que grub sepa del nuevo kernel a no ser que el nombre coincida con el que sustituyes.

----------

## porfiao

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   disculpando la ignorancia que función cumple menu.lst ( yo edito grub.conf) es lo mismo o no.. 
> 
> Realmente lo unico que se es que no pasa nada por tenerlo hecho ya que con algunas distros es indispensable, en otras no existe grub.conf, solo menu.lst, en vista de ello tiro por el camino de enmedio.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que me dices de que te saltas ese paso (añadir la entrada a grub.conf) supongo que de alguna manera haras que grub sepa del nuevo kernel a no ser que el nombre coincida con el que sustituyes.

 

ok... gracias voy a probar a ver si puedo hechar a andar la eth1 de una ves( mas de 3 semanas tratando)jajajaj--> porfiao

----------

